# Smokin Turbos on Allroad???



## thump426er (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm looking for your thoughts on this potential Allroad purchase so I'll give a brief description of the vehicle and the issues I see including the smoking thing I am unsure of.
- 2002 with 146,000 kms
- 6 sp with all the normal cool things they seem to always have
- new clutch
- new turbos at 130kms
- new cv's on front right
- new air bag for front right
- It's a friend that currently owns it and he is the 2nd owner and I have all the history of the vehicle. We havent solidified a price yet but it will be in the neighborhood of $15 - $17k cdn.
- I feel a slight shimmy in the wheel and a bit of noise from the right front wheel that i think may be a rotor.
- This is the one I'm worried about: when i stop and get out of the car, I can smell burning oil, burning as in oil dripping onto exhaust, not as in the engine burns oil. Any thoughts as to what this is? The car was parked for 5 weeks and there is no sign of oil on the ground so it must only leak from somewhere while running and/or it is not enough to leave a puddle on the ground. I also cant see anything visually from the engine bay.
Any thoughts on the burning oil smell and if this seems like a decent deal for this car. Thank you.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Smokin Turbos on Allroad??? (thump426er)*

take it to a mechanic to glance at it. it could be anything from oil leaking around the turbos to a busted seal. whatever it is, an oil leak is never good. given that, i'd have a mechanic assess that before i'd place a concrete value on the car.


----------



## tgvas (Jul 17, 2008)

*Re: Smokin Turbos on Allroad??? (thump426er)*

Shimmy is probably the tires, look to see if it has the stock pirellis which are garbage.
Noise in the front could be a brake, (Is it clicking, or another sound)?, but could also be a split open CV Joint axle boot and dirt got onto the axle or worse, you could need a new axle. Not a huge expense, 
Many times I have just cleaned them, greased them up and replaced the boot and all is OK.
Oil could very possibly be a leaking cam carrier seal, that is a more likely scenario. Not terribly cheap, but fairly common in one with those miles.


----------



## thump426er (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts, it'll end up at a deal in the end to take a better look at it.


----------

